# 3-D Transesophageal Echo



## alpamber@hotmail.com (Dec 12, 2013)

I need help coding a 3-D TEE.  Would I use 93312 (2-D), or should I use 93799 (unlisted cardiovascular study)?  I don't see a code for the 3-D TEE in the Medicine section or Category III codes.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 13, 2013)

amber.pack@kdmc.net said:


> I need help coding a 3-D TEE.  Would I use 93312 (2-D), or should I use 93799 (unlisted cardiovascular study)?  I don't see a code for the 3-D TEE in the Medicine section or Category III codes.



You would go ahead and use the 93312 plus 76376.

- The CPT codes used to report 3D rendering for echocardiography 
.
 -CPT 76376, not requiring image postprocessing on an independent
workstation, and the most common code used for 3D rendering
done with echocardiography


----------



## alpamber@hotmail.com (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you sooooo much!  I  appreciate your help!


----------

